# Fall Seasons to close?????



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This from a frien of mine from Winnipeg......

2006 Manitoba Waterfowl Season CLOSED!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just received a email forwarded from Vince Creighton the Chief Parasitologist for Manitoba Conservation. The CLOSURE of the 2006 MB Waterfowl Season is going to be announced sometime this week. Apparently, geese from 3 continental breeding populations in the Mississippi Flyway (EPP, TGPP & Hi Line) were found dead in wintering areas of the USA. Post mortem tests came back positive for spongiform encephalopathy, which is apparently an aberration of the bird flu found only in birds concurrently occupying riparian areas with domesticated disambiguation cows.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If this is true....get ready to hang up your shotguns. :evil:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope thats a bad joke.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

any web sites a person could check? this could be a long year i hunted 79 straight days last year in fall season i would have to take up a couch potato look


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

There is no Vince Creighton, Chief Parasitologist to be found with Manitoba Conservation on the website. If this is a joke it is not very funny.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

KEN W said:


> If this is true....get ready to hang up your shotguns. :evil:


 Yeah...I would be a bummer if this is true  but I doubt it is. It would be all over the news if it was true.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

The Avian Pandemic, bird flu: Should have no bearing on any actions in the field, and it won't. We do not live in close proximity to birds, like afflicted nations do. We don't live with Chickens in our houses, all over our yards, butchering them, inhaling their dust, lice and whatever else. As long as you are not kissing your bird after you harvest it, there should be no reason to worry.....that, along with properly cooking your meat, will allow you to be completly safe when handling game birds. These are hoaxes, bird flu will not shut down Mannitoba's Waterfowl Season, Nor SD Pheasant Season, or MN Grouse season: I have seen emails on all 3. Just not possible IMHO.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

northstaroutdoors said:


> As long as you are not kissing your bird after you harvest it, there should be no reason to worry......


UUHhhhhhh--ooooooooo


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It was a joke.... :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Just find that out or did you believe it? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually I believed it....I should have known.....the Hi-Line and Tall Grass Praire Populations aren't in the Mississippi Flyway...

Tall Grass Praire is in the eastern portion of the Central and the Hi-Line nest in Alberta and western Sask.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

northstaroutdoors said:


> As long as you are not kissing your bird after you harvest it, there should be no reason to worryquote]
> 
> Jimmy Houston is lucky he is not a bird hunter or he would be extremely upset.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol: Here I thought there would be a ton of money saved this fall.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Ken, since you are so gullible, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'll sell to you real cheap :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

h2ofwlr said:


> Ken, since you are so gullible, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'll sell to you real cheap :roll:


 :withstupid:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

there are many types of bird flu strains. remember though, that is the problem. Mutation is the hardest thing to deal with in virus!

[/url]http://msnbc.msn.com/id/9879755/


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

all you ahve to do is watch europe right now. Their birds winter in Egypt, where they did find birds with the exact strain they are afraid of becoming a problem. There ahve been a few cases reported already in Europe. I also have a firend in AK and he said there is alot of worry about the birds that migrate across the Aluetien (SP) Islands up there.

Atleast ducks rarely show symptoms of it!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

northstaroutdoors said:


> The Avian Pandemic, bird flu: Should have no bearing on any actions in the field, and it won't. We do not live in close proximity to birds, like afflicted nations do. We don't live with Chickens in our houses, all over our yards, butchering them, inhaling their dust, lice and whatever else. As long as you are not kissing your bird after you harvest it, there should be no reason to worry.....that, along with properly cooking your meat, will allow you to be completly safe when handling game birds.


This thing is airborne...has nothing to do with properly cooked meat.

Living in close proximity of birds was how this started and spread so rapidly, but now that it's spread it doesn't matter if you are living in close proximity or not--it is going to spread to North America and it shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

It is not airborne. At least not yet. The whole scare is the strain COULD mutate and become airborne and effect humans. This has not happened yet. The mammals who have been documented with it have had some sort of physcal contact with the bird (eating it, exposed to its feces, blood, etc.) Bird Flu will spread to North America and with all the testing going on there will be documented cases, Im thinking sometime later this summer. The big question is will the strain mutate into what many are speculating. If it does I would not be surprised if bird hunting was shut down.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pluckem said:


> It is not airborne. At least not yet. The whole scare is the strain COULD mutate and become airborne and effect humans. This has not happened yet. The mammals who have been documented with it have had some sort of physcal contact with the bird (eating it, exposed to its feces, blood, etc.) Bird Flu will spread to North America and with all the testing going on there will be documented cases, Im thinking sometime later this summer. The big question is will the strain mutate into what many are speculating. If it does I would not be surprised if bird hunting was shut down.


Hopefully not :eyeroll:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

This whole thing is absolutley 100% idiocy. Not the post, the whole topic and idea. Did you see ABC is having a movie "Deadly Contact: Bird Flu" soon??? Since the dawn of time there has been a never ending circle of one-upsmanship called EVOLUTION!!!!! You know, sometimes your the windshield, sometimes your the bug. In the end, all the hype in the world is not going to help keep this from spreading. People in some places physically live with animals in there huts, and they have 100 times the exposure and chance to mutate this thing that we do. If birds here get it, I will not quit hunting, and it will NOT be a public health hazard.... that is all hype as well. Wild birds do not live in the close proximity to each other that allow these things to be so devestating to domestic flocks. Guess what folks, there is BIRD FLU HERE NOW!!!! There has been forever. There is also PIG FLU, COW FLU, HORSE FLU, and DOG FLU. Every animal has diseases, and you and I are still alive.

And come on the name in this thing, "spongiform encephalopathy" is much better known as "MAD COW" and "CWD". If this were found to exist, we would be talking about "MAD GOOSE DISEASE".

Somebody is having your ***** boys. And laughing hard about it.

Tom


----------

